# 4/9 cobia fishing



## skiff man99 (Oct 4, 2007)

3 for 18 left em biting! In the tower around 10, throwing eels back in the livewell by 1:15. Shoulda brought some more folks!!


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Damn man awesome!!


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

very nice!! what a day!


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Nice


----------



## Fishhead706 (Apr 26, 2009)

That was quick work of it!


----------



## Dynamic (Oct 3, 2007)

Awesome day!!......Did you see some big pods of fish or alot of singles or doubles or....????
Thanks


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

sweet!! i would have gone with ya had i known and you knew me!!!!:yes:


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Outstanding!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Awesome day right there! Good job


----------

